# Playin with fire again...



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok..I have been playin with fire again and this is what I came up with ,a bottle opener and a hoof pick...What do ya think?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

OOOOOooo. VERY nice  If I saw those at a stall at a fair, I'd be buying them. Well, depending on if I had enough in my wallet, that is.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

The two of these are already spoken for...But I can make similar pieces if anyone would like to make a purchase. PM me for the price.(These are hand made so no 2 are exactly the same) JD


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

You do very nice work. They look great.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Gorgeous! I'd like one of those bottle-openers.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, very nice! I really like the shape of the horse head on the right. Good work!


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Your very talented, I am impressed.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Those are very nice, I really love the stylization of the horse heads.....
P.J.


----------

